# Herb Crusted Boneless Leg of Lamb...  With Bonus Package



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2017)

Today I kept my smoker busy and myself too in the kitchen and on the patio.
I went for broke with three entrées and a side.
I'm posting these three in each one's respective sub-forum.

*Scrumptious Pork Belly Burnt Ends*, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ly-burnt-ends-with-bonus-package#post_1745310
*Shrimp Stuffed Mirlitons*, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/267392/shrimp-stuffed-mirlitons-with-bonus-package#post_1745182
*Mexican Rice*, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253258/arroz-mexicana-aka-mexican-rice#post_1620751

*Herb Crusted Boneless Leg of Lamb*

One boneless leg lamb rubbed with a mix of,
Seasoned Salt, Crushed Rosemary, Marjoram and Thyme steeped in EVOO
Truss up securely for even cooking
Smoked over Cherry at 275'-300' to an IT of 135'
Let rest, cut the ties and sliced my into into a beautiful Med Rare succulence
Dressed with a Cabernet/Shallot Sauce













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017






*Money Shot*
Plated with Pork Belly Burnt Ends, Shrimp Stuffed Mirlitons and Spanish Rice













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Aug 27, 2017)

you always knock it out the park .........homerun there .....


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

griz400 said:


> you always knock it out the park .........homerun there .....:Looks-Great: :points:


Thanks Griz, very kind of ya.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

*Cabernet and Shallot Sauce*

1C Cabernet or Burgundy wine
2C Beef Stock
4 med Shallots, minced
1T Worcestershire sauce
1T Tomato paste
2T EVOO or clarified butter
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Sauté the chopped shallots in the olive oil until slightly browned 
Add the beef stock, Worcestershire sauce, tomato paste and Cabernet
Stir and bring to a low simmer, simmer for about 40 minutes
De-glaze the lamb's pan pan, pour these juices into the sauce and cook a few minutes more
Season with salt and pepper


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 24, 2017)

I am going to try to today. Thx for sharing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 24, 2017)

flyin'illini said:


> I am going to try to today. Thx for sharing.


Appreciate the feed'back Glen, thanks.
Yes'sir do give it a whirl, tasty!


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 28, 2017)

It was great.  Thx for sharing.


----------



## natej (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't know how I missed this! What a plate!! That lamb leg is cooked to absolute perfection 

Must.. resist.. urge.. to eat


----------

